# im new at trapping and would like to catch a coyote



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

my question is when trapping for coyote and using a dirt hole set dose there have to be coyote sign or will they come to investigate the smell or backing?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

you probably will not catch very many coyote if you are a rookie, try somethink like ****, then when you get good at what you are doing, then try coyote.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

well there has to be coyotes in the area to catch a coyote.

There sence of smell is extremely good, so a good lure inside your dirthole should bring them in. They hunt with there nose, like any canine.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks coyote buster but its winter now and i heard theres not much else to trap when the ***** are dened up. is there anything else thats not as hard to trap as a coyote in winter ?


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

dogdexter1 thanks for the info there are coyote.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

muskrat, i guess i don't know if they are around in the bitter cold but they are easy to catch. your probably best of just waiting, if you can find some big round hay bales put the trap right on the ends so if they come out for a lil bit you can get em, they just don't venture far, thats all.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

coye buster is right trapping coyotes without much experience is going to make trapping them VERY difficult once you learn how. start with ****, rats even grinners the point is go for something simple first so you can learn from mistakes with them trapping a coyote is a very big accomplishment in the trapping world so dont rush for it right away start small and get bigger things as time goes on if you try coyotes now you will mosst likely just end up with a bunch of VERY trap shy coyotes that will be next to impossible to catch after you know what your doing


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help and info its much appreciated


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Theres only one way to find out if there are coyotes around vinny and thats to try and catch one.

What kind of area are you working with?


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

if there are coyotes around you will catch one, is there any snow on the ground?

Can you tell where they are traveling?

You can put up some blind trail sets along with some dirt hole sets.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

dogdexter1 said:


> Theres only one way to find out if there are coyotes around vinny and thats to try and catch one.
> 
> What kind of area are you working with?


im working with farm land and fence rows and i saw some tracks that look like there chasing rabbits into a rock pile. the only thing is there maybe be dogs in the area with the coyotes.
also im trying a spot near closed old dirt roads near a river i know now their there i hear them howel sometimes when i bow hunt


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

cottontails are good practice also, thats how i started out foothold and mainy conibar, couple snares to but didnt have much luck with them


----------

